# 2D Black Algae



## kram (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello

I have a low light 15g (1 WpG) planted tank with 1 small puffer (freshwater).

The tank is planted with Anubias, Java Fern, Val. grass, some swords and a small bit of Java Moss. It has a power internal filter rated for a 50 gallon tank (as th epuffer is a messy eater).

On the Aubia leaves (old ones) is black-brown stain. It is 2D in that it has no thickness, it just appears on the old leaves like a black dust or stain. It cannot be removed by rubbing with finger although it will half come off if scrubbed with filter floss.It also appears on the older java fern leaves. It is not present on any other plant in the tank, is not on the glass or the gravel. Somethimes it is on the filter casing and is hard to remove. Some leaves are badly affected, th enewer ones are not. Some times it seems to look like a light brown dust and I think this is when it is dying or semething. 

Ther is low CO2 injection (DIY) fed through the filter, nitrates are never above 5 or 6 ppm, phosphates cannot be read, 30% water change weekly and addition of Tetra florapride fert. There are some laterite balls in the substrate and one or two crypt tablest but nothing excessive at all. The fish gets fed bloodworm and blended up daphnia. No flake or anything else. He gets fed maybe 2 grams of this every two days and eats it all.

I would take a photo but my camera batts are dead for th eminute.

Is this algae or what? I cannot find it in the algae finder of this site or any other. Its driving me nuts as it looks awful and yet the anubias are a nice plant with good growth and I dont want to start lopping off the bigger older leaves or the plant will never get it together at all. It doesnt bother th efish but it is bothering me.

The same water is used in a second tank that has no algae problems at all although it does not have anubias, is a 4 WpG tank with strong CO2 and no fish at all.

Any help is appreciated.

kram


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi,

From your description it sounds like GSA that's turned black[probably dead].
So far the one product i've tried that removes it is phyton git-ADA. remove the plant and put two drops over affected area and the spots come off after ~30 secs.
HTH

Regards

Stan


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Olive nertie snails will also effectively clean the Anubias leaves.


----------

